# Online Museum Of French Cycles



## juvela (Jul 25, 2022)

-----





__





						La Vélocipédie - Musée vivant du Cycle
					

Le site d'une collection , première pierre d'un musée du vélo




					www.velocipedie.fr
				





-----


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 1, 2022)

Oh boy. This is going to take some time ...  😒

As soon as I started checking out those nice bikes I came across this one:






Needless to say I now need to know more about _Docteur Ruffier_.

Certainly when the first thing the search engine coughed up was this picture:





---


----------

